# Our new buck :)



## that's*satyrical (Feb 24, 2012)

We're picking him up not tomorrow but next Saturday. So excited!!! He is polled so hopefully less disbuddings in our future. Hopefully Clinton will be happy to finally have a friend in the buck pen with him.  I think he's super flashy. He's 6 months old so almost ready to go to work


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 24, 2012)

NICE!!!!!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Feb 24, 2012)

He sure is handsome, let's hope he's half the buck his namesake is.

DonnaBelle


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 24, 2012)

I really like his top-line and chest.  he is very nice. Congrats.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow, he is stunning. I love the blue eyes. It goes so well with his black and white coloring. Good job, and congrats. I bet you have a count down going. Can't wait to see his babies.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 24, 2012)

What a handsome boy.  Love his markings.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks, I'm glad you all think he is pretty too. I am very excited to see the babies this guy will make


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice looking boy!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 25, 2012)

Pretty boy!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 25, 2012)

Very handsome!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 25, 2012)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 25, 2012)

Aww!! He's so cute and fluffy!!!!!!!!  hope Enya and her babies are doing well also!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 28, 2012)

And how are Spotz and her little buckling doing?? 

We pick him up in just four days!! So excited!! Sure hope he gets along with Clinton


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 28, 2012)

He is sharp!  You can mail any extra babies he as to us


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 3, 2012)

He's home!!! <3 Seems happy so far & is curious about us. Came up to me & let me scratch his head.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 3, 2012)

That's great news! Congrats on such a good looking boy!


----------

